# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > German RepRap >  A picture of my visit by German REPRAP

## Luchador

Hi I visited German Reprap today to take the ne X400 offer (more about in my buildup post)

but I saw something who let me thinking

IMG_8046.jpg

I know the middle one (not my first visit there ) it fits in a X400 but left and right a new and sure can not be produced in a X400
ond both were one part.

Looks like GRRF is working on something much bigger than the X400.

hopefully can find a way to find out more

br
Thomas

----------

